# Working line breeder <600mi from DFW?



## arellie (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I hate for my first post to be an ask, but I was hoping I could get some recommendations for a working line GSD (or maybe even Belgian) breeder in TX/OK/LA/NM (or any <8hr drive from the Waco, TX area). He'd be a pet for a household of adults and would be neutered ASAP. Possibly interested in recreational Schutzhund (not a dealbreaker, but preferred). 

I lost my GSD months back after a 18 month battle with DM. He was the most perfect companion I ever could have hoped for and I'm devastated by his loss. After watching how he lost the ability to do so many of the things that made him happy, my number one concern is health. He never fully adjusted to his wheelchair, and while we kept him as comfortable and entertained as possible, it took it's toll. I don't want to have another dog suffer from something genetic. 

I'd prefer working lines, my dog was from working stock and I adored his energy and looks. We're in the early stages of looking, but hoping to purchase within the next 6mos or so and would greatly appreciate any advice.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think Germelhaus has some litters coming up. MelloDee was very nice when I emailed her and quick about getting back to me. (I was just doing preliminary questions at the time). Has been recommended on here several times I think.

=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs


----------



## arellie (Feb 20, 2016)

Thank you for the lead! I'll check them out and shoot over an email.

I fished out my dog's paperwork & found he was from mainly DDR lineage. I'd known he was mostly foreign but couldn't remember from where. I know another dog can't take his place, but thought that might be relevant? I don't know, I feel way out of depth. I haven't looked at GSDs in years.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't think I would necessarily be looking for DDR dogs for IPO. My mostly (75/25) DDR dog is more independent, less interested in working with you than any other GSD I've had. Slower maturing as well.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I would recommend either Meerhout or Germelhaus. If you want to see some of the dogs in action there are several upcoming IPO trials - one tomorrow about an hour away from Waco that will have dogs from both kennels represented. 

Region/Events | United Schutzhund Clubs of America

https://www.facebook.com/Meerhout-Shepherds-157810971768/

Van Meerhout German Shepherds

=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Regarding the neutering ASAP - I actually have a clause in my contract that you can not neuter or spay before 18 months of age. I do believe most reputable breeders follow this guideline as well. They need the growth hormones for proper development until the growth plates close, which is around 18 months.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My breeder also had a clause not to neuter for at least 2 years. Same reason.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I got my Czech/DDR working line gsd from Debra Tapp, at Coyote Creek Ranch Texas in Scurry, TX. I would only recommend her if you are looking for a VERY high energy dog. I thought I was ready for this much dog, but Kody is still a handful at 3 and a half years old. You need to make sure you continue socialization (especially with other dogs) for their first two years, otherwise you might be screwed and end up with a dog aggressive dog like I did if you stop socializing after 1 year. Very good health and working ability, but you iffy temperament. Good luck!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I 2nd (3rd?) Germelhaus.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I hear good things about Germelhaus and Meerhout. You can also look at v.d. Austerlitz in the Tulsa area. 

If you decide you might want to look at West German Showlines PM me for a good breeder in Oklahoma.


----------

